# BSOD 0x000000D1 mentioning tcpip.sys... can someone help me?



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, i've recently started getting BSODs with the following stop messages:

"DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL"
0x000000D1(0x00040019, 0x00000002, 0x00000000, 0x8CB75F5B)
0x000000D1(0x00040019, 0x00000002, 0x00000000, 0x8C976D45)

both mentioning tcpip.sys

and more recently (no driver changes or etc.) i got:

0x0000000A(0x0004402, 0x00000002, 0x00000000, 0x81C83653)
not mentioning tcpip.sys

i tried searching the windows support site but it wasnt very helpful with vista errors (unless on startup or on install).

Can anyone give me any advice? or shall i just rollback all my drivers until something works? 

oh and is/could tcpip.sys be anything to do with my network(wireless) drivers, i've noticed a big slowdown but then again my isp is talktalk and they've never done me any good.

Cheers to anyone who can help me,

Jamey


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi jamiemac2005,

Welcome to the Tech Support Forum - Vista Support!

Many apologies for the day-long wait.

I will be glad to look into this for you. The information that you posted while sufficient for me to know that their was another Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) in our midst, is insufficient for any type of analysis. However, there should be a memory dump file(s) located on your hard drive. You can find it in the mindump sub-folder of the windows folder - c:\windows\minidump. They should have a name similar to "Mini030708-01.dmp". Copy the file(s) to your desktop or to the folder of your choice. Then you may either zip them all as they are or you can attach them individually to a post but you will have to change the file extensions from *.dmp to *.txt. Be sure to send them all as one or two held back could yield a valuable clue.

I will then run the memory dumps through the debugger and hopefully come up with information as to the probable cause of the BSOD.

I do have about +/- 20 others to get through, so please be patient. If you would like a status either POST or send me a PM anytime - not a problem. 

It would also be helpful to me, although not a necessity, if you would please download, install and execute Belarc Advisor, *delete all refernces to product key codes*, and post those results as well.

*Belarc Advisor - download*

Should you require clarification of any of the above, please do not hesitate to POST or send me a PM - OK?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I would reinstall the drivers for the network.
Both error messages point at a bad driver IMHO.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey jcgriff2, don't worry about the wait, thanks alot for helping me :smile:

I've attached a zip of all the files in the c:\windows\minidump folder (there were 5 all together, i dont know wether this indicates there have been more BSODs but there probably have but to start with the pc automatically restarted until i changed the setting that controls that[so that the bluescreen stayed showing so i could copy the details]).

I've also attached another zip of the Belarc Advisor results. 

Thanks alot for taking the time to help, i look forward to your reply.

Jamey


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

jamiemac2005 said:


> Hey jcgriff2, don't worry about the wait, thanks alot for helping me :smile:
> 
> I've attached a zip of all the files in the c:\windows\minidump folder (there were 5 all together, i dont know wether this indicates there have been more BSODs but there probably have but to start with the pc automatically restarted until i changed the setting that controls that[so that the bluescreen stayed showing so i could copy the details]).
> 
> ...




Hi Jamie - 

Or is it Jamey? I saw two different spellings of your name.

Thank you so much for your patience. I had to re-install Vista on my laptop that contains all of my debugging tools and did suffer some loss of data as my daily backup had not been so "daily" for several days by then! For some reason, the mouse pad still does not work. 

On to your business. . .
You submitted five minidumps for analysis as well as the Belarc report. The two combined, I believe has let to a cause and hopefully a solution.

The five Minidumps, dated 25 February 2008 through 9 March 2008, all resulted from the probable failure of the Microsoft Windows systems driver "fwpkclnt.sys". Most recently, this system file has been known to fault when in contact with a Check Point Software Technologies, Ltd, related product - specifically Zone Alarm.

Checking the Belarc report submitted to me, I see that you have two such products listed therein. They are:

*Check Point Software Technologies LTD - Zone Alarm Client Version 7.1.248.000*
*Check Point Software Technologies LTD - True Vector Service Version 7.1.248.000 *


The files for this program installation should be contained in the folder:

%systemdrive%\Program%20Files\Zone%20Labs\ZoneAlarm or
c:\Program Files\Zone Labs\Zonealarm

I would start by un-installing both of these products using CCleaner. *Be sure to reboot in between EACH un-install.* After these two have been removed, should any new BSODs appear, gather the usual suspects and attach these new dumps to a post and I'll review those. OK?

I do hope that the un-install corrects the BSOD issue. A question, though - I noticed that you have quite a few anti-virus and malware programs installed. My suggestion would be to use as many as you wish; however, un-install them after a scan is complete. Check their home websites as some do have an on-line scanner making program installation unnecessary. I have found that these types of software can conflict with each other, not to mention the Windows system itself.

And finally, I see that you are familiar with (Microsoft) SysInternals Process Explorer - one of my favorites. The author of procexp, Mark Russinovich, has written an entire suite of programs, one of which is AutoRuns. After using CCleaner, I would use AutoRuns to assure that ZoneAlarm products are out of your system. Mark has written some awesome programs that make up the SysInternals Suite.

Good Luck and be sure to let me know how you make out. Thanks.

Regards. . .

JC

_____________________________________________

CCleaner download site: 

CCleaner download


Download CCleaner, install, execute, then select "Tools" on the left side; a list of installed programs should appear. Uninstall the aforementioned with a reboot after the first.

.

.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey again jcgriff, 
hha i'm currently in conflict with my name, on my birth certificate i'm "James" but i've always been called "Jamie" by family, friends etc. this year i adopted the name "Jamey" because i preferred it over the other two and hopefully sometime this year (when i finally get round to it) i'm going to change my legal name (through deed pole) to Jamey :smile: 
haha sorry, i've gone off on one, hope that makes sence.

Thank you so much for your time, you're a lifesaver (no more loss of coursework half way through updating it), and knowing theres a possibility of a BSOD does tend to make me paranoid.

Wow, i would have never suspected Check Point Software's programs, although today i got a lovely "check for compatibility issues..." (or something like that) message, mentioning the truevector program.

Thank you very much, i'm currently going through the aforementioned fix, i will post back if there are anymore BSODs but it makes a whole load of sence that zone alarm and truevector be involved because i was on the internet whilst the BSODs occured (and i had zonalarm running etc.).

Cheers for the help,
Jamey

:smile:


----------

